# replacement radio for 1984 50th Anniversary Z



## rod601 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have given up on making the radio/cassette player in my 50th Anniversary 300Turbo work and wonder if any of you know a COMPATIBLE radio/cd unit that will still allow me to use my steering wheel controls? I think the Nissan place near here burned out the amp and now I can barely hear the radio.
Thanks in advance for ANY help! 

Sincerely, Rod601


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are companies that repair radio. One place is Williams Electonics; you might try giving them a call or e-mail. Their site is: Nissan car stereo repairs. If you are dead set on the aftermarket route, check with Crutchfield: Car Stereo, Speakers, Home Theater, LCD TV, Digital Cameras. They have a lot of knowledge, fair prices and good selection...plus they give you the instructions, wiring adapters and install kit with what they sell. As far as the steering wheel controls, an adapter is usually required to get them to work with the aftermarket deck; they should have that, as well.


----------



## rod601 (Aug 3, 2012)

THANKS. I didn't expect such FAST info! 

I'll check them out.

Sincerely,
ROD


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ZBUM's Nissan Z31 300ZX Aftermarket Stereo Installation Guide


----------



## rod601 (Aug 3, 2012)

*from Rod, 50th AE radio issues*

I have bookmarked the site you put in the forum and IF I can find a competent audio installer, I'll have the infor for him/her. I DO want to keep the voice warnings and am glad to know how it worked.

Thanks,

Rod


----------

